# My new husband asks how my ex-husband made love to me.



## lindaa222 (Sep 6, 2021)

Hi I broke up with my husband 2 years ago and got married to vladmir.Everything was fine at first, but now there are strange things in our sex life.my new husband started asking me how my ex-husband f*** me while he was making love to me! he enjoys listening to it.Sometimes he wants to keep the curtain open while he's making love to me.Sorry for my grammar.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Sounds pretty spicy. I take it you’re not a fan though?


----------



## lindaa222 (Sep 6, 2021)

ccpowerslave said:


> Sounds pretty spicy. I take it you’re not a fan though?


I'm torn between liking it and being weird


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

the term here is Exhibitionist. He wants to show you off, and let others see you two making lover. 

he is also interested in what actual sex acts you have tried, and how kinky you might be.

i would say, go ahead and TRY some of these things he wants, and see how you like it. if you like them, continue on. if you do not like them, tell him so after having tried them, and refuse the next time.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

lindaa222 said:


> I'm torn between liking it and being weird


exactly, you need to try some of these things, and see if they heighten your orgasm or not. 
Some kinky things make little sense, and am embarrassing, but when you try them, you suddenly understand what he is talking about.


----------



## lindaa222 (Sep 6, 2021)

Talker67 said:


> the term here is Exhibitionist. He wants to show you off, and let others see you two making lover.
> 
> he is also interested in what actual sex acts you have tried, and how kinky you might be.
> 
> i would say, go ahead and TRY some of these things he wants, and see how you like it. if you like them, continue on. if you do not like them, tell him so after having tried them, and refuse the next time.


this is a very difficult choice for womens.It is not known what will happen in the future.


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

lindaa222 said:


> vladmir


Don't you jokers be looking at me. This cat is somebody else.

No joke though. This kind of crap can get out of hand. Remember, human sexuality is likely the prime area of life most subject to neurotic behavior..


----------



## lindaa222 (Sep 6, 2021)

VladDracul said:


> Don't you jokers be looking at me. This cat is somebody else.
> 
> No joke though. This kind of crap can get out of hand. Remember, human sexuality is likely the prime area of life most subject to neurotic behavior..


Lol definitely not you


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

lindaa222 said:


> this is a very difficult choice for womens.It is not known what will happen in the future.


yes things can get out of hand. but a lot of times, until you try something kinky you have no idea if you will love it or hate it. pretty much EVERY kinky idea he comes up with will at first look weird, since you have not been thinking about that sort of thing.

Trust IS important in kinky sexual relations. do you trust him?


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

lindaa222 said:


> .....my new husband started asking me how my ex-husband f*** me while he was making love to me!
> ......he enjoys listening to it.
> 
> ....Sometimes he wants to keep the curtain open while he's making love to me.


While in marriage counseling with my wife, the marriage counselor and sex therapist suggested that we discuss the most erotic and intense sexual experiences of our lives with each other and try to replicated them. The idea being that you want your long term partner to be the source of the best sexual experiences of your life. So it is worth trying and figuring out being the absolute best for each other. He may just want to figure out how to be your best sexual experience.

Now the part of about listening to you telling him about your having sex with another man, well that could be a lot of things. It could be he wants to learn how to pleasure you or what you are use to and enjoyed for years. It may mean he never wants to fall into a rut that your ex did, so he can avoid the same thing or at least not make love to you in the same way. It could also mean he has cuckold fantasies. You need to honestly talk to him about what he really wants to know and why. 

As to the curtain open, someone has told you about exhibitionism. Does he like it when you wear revealing clothes in public or like public displays of affection?

In any event, he is now your husband. If you really want your marriage to prosper you should be able to talk to him about ANYTHING. Yes, about anything. That doesn't mean you have to do anything he wants. It is your body and you do get to set boundaries and limits for what you will do. 

So why don't you sit down with him and ask him to tell you what he would like sexually. Of course that means you have to be non-judgemental to what he says to you. You also have to respect his confidence and not use what he has said against him. The key to this is trust. He has to trust that he can tell you anything and that what he tells you will not harm your relationship. If you can do that, you are probably off to finding out what is going on and a good sex life with him.

Far too many couples are afraid to really communicate with each other over their fantasies and deepest darkest secret thoughts. I once heard a counselor say that if a husband can't tell his wife his deepest darkest sexual fantasies and secretes, who can he tell them to? Far too often the answer is a prostitute who will listen in a non-judgemental way, figure out what she can do to make them happen and how much to charge him for it.

Good luck.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

Young at Heart said:


> While in marriage counseling with my wife, the marriage counselor and sex therapist suggested that we discuss the most erotic and intense sexual experiences of our lives with each other and try to replicated them. The idea being that you want your long term partner to be the source of the best sexual experiences of your life.


that really makes a lot of sense!
instead of thinking back to past relationships, you form your own new memories.


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

Sounds kind of creepy to me. 
There’s a difference between “how do you like to be ****ed?” and “how did JimBob used to **** you?”
I’d like to know the former, not really interested in picturing the latter.


----------



## HappilyMarried1 (Jul 21, 2021)

Sounds like he might have a fetish or a kink of "hotwifing" or cuckolding @lindaa222


----------



## ElwoodPDowd (Aug 25, 2021)

lindaa222 said:


> my new husband started asking me how my ex-husband f*** me while he was making love to me!


Tell him it was so infrequent you can't remember anything special about it.


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

ElwoodPDowd said:


> Tell him it was so infrequent you can't remember anything special about it.


At least you’re consistent in advocating telling people what they want to hear. 
And in this case, I agree with you.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

he seems to like the idea of you having a bad girl side , 
it could be a turn on to him to talk about your past experience , 
there is no normal when it comes to sex as everyone is different and some people have very different ways in their approach to it , 

just what are the laws where you live 
in france it is against the law ,
but they have libertin clubs where people with all types of kinks go to do this and other things , 

take the time to read what *Young at Heart posted *


----------



## Luckylucky (Dec 11, 2020)

Sounds wild! And fun. But you have to feel comfortable


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

lindaa222 said:


> Hi I broke up with my husband 2 years ago and got married to vladmir.Everything was fine at first, but now there are strange things in our sex life.my new husband started asking me how my ex-husband f*** me while he was making love to me! he enjoys listening to it.Sometimes he wants to keep the curtain open while he's making love to me.Sorry for my grammar.


I’d be wary while it can add spice it can also lead to retroactive jealousy. Also the belief you did things for your xh that you don’t do for him.


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

Do not tell new hubby anything about EX. You can't unring that bell 

Sounds like new hubby has some voyeur / exhibitionist thing going on. If you are OK with that carry on. There is a while genre of port devoted to this. Perhaps read / watch some together but keep your mouth shut about what went on in your prior marriage.


----------



## 351147 (Sep 2, 2021)

That's a hard one. I admit an ex and I played this game a little. We were always on the kinky side and I would ask her how her ex would f**k her while we were having sex. For us it was a turn on but I would never ask my wife the same thing, even outside the bedroom. And I agree with D0nnivain that he might be into voyeurism. If you're fine with that, great but I think it can back fire if one of you (probably him) takes it too far.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Blondilocks said:


> Just throwing this out there:


For those that didn't figure out what @Blondilocks is talking about.

This post...



Lylia90 said:


> My husband died 2 years ago. I have a new boyfriend and I have a 14 yo daughtr, but it makes me feel weird when he comes home and has sex with me.my darling insists we make love at home.


And this post..



lindaa222 said:


> Hi I broke up with my husband 2 years ago and got married to vladmir.Everything was fine at first, but now there are strange things in our sex life.my new husband started asking me how my ex-husband f*** me while he was making love to me! he enjoys listening to it.Sometimes he wants to keep the curtain open while he's making love to me.Sorry for my grammar.


Are a bit too similar to not be connected. Are we being trolled or two different accounts from same person with poor English skills.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

BigDaddyNY said:


> For those that didn't figure out what @Blondilocks is talking about.
> 
> This post...
> 
> ...


Yes.

Make that* three.*


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

DudeInProgress said:


> At least you’re consistent in advocating telling people what they want to hear.
> And in this case, I agree with you.


Telling people what they want to hear but not telling them the truth.


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

Typically I’m in favor of telling the truth even if it’s not what people want to hear.

But in this case of a stupid question from a husband to his new wife like “how did your ex-husband used to **** you?” - there’s no value in giving a real answer.. Best just to say something like “I don’t remember, it wasn’t that noteworthy or frequent.” 

No reason to open up that can of worms because most men don’t really want to know the details or to picture their wife with past partners. 
Her husband doesn’t really want or need that information, he’s just too dumb to realize it (unless he’s got some weird cuckold thing going on).


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

You all realize this poster was banned, right?


----------

